# 4/18/16 Monday Madness:  Do you like it HOT?!?



## rhonda (Apr 18, 2016)

This week's Monday Madness turns up the heat ... 

WorldMark Las Vegas - Boulevard, NV
WorldMark Las Vegas - Spencer Street, NV
WorldMark Las Vegas - Tropicana Avenue, NV
WorldMark Cathedral City, CA
WorldMark Palm Springs, CA
WorldMark Palm Springs - Plaza Resort & Spa, CA
WorldMark Phoenix - South Mountain Preserve, AZ
WorldMark St. George, UT
WorldMark Havasu Dunes, AZ


----------

